# my Stagmomantis limbata



## pomersamaj (Dec 1, 2009)

my stagmomantis Limbata, whide in México


----------



## keri (Dec 1, 2009)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 1, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, you should enter that in the calendar contest!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 1, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Hey, you should enter that in the calendar contest!


+1!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 1, 2009)

Great pic!

Is it me and my eyes, or do they somewhat look like Pseudempusa pinnapavonis (peacock mantis) when threatened?

Maybe I haven't seen enough peacock mantids


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 2, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Great pic! Is it me and my eyes, or do they somewhat look like Pseudempusa pinnapavonis (peacock mantis) when threatened?
> 
> Maybe I haven't seen enough peacock mantids


Yep, that's the problem! Peacocks (females at least) have a large metallic blue "peacock eye" on the upper outer border of each hind wing.


----------

